# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  opinones y suegerencias por favor

## hobby

que tal hace unos años estudie un poco de magia y por diferentes motivos no hice por un tiempo.. estoy volviendo a practicar y aprovechando que me estoy metiendo en el mundo del cine y la tv pense en hacer algo como david blaine o dynamo, arme una intro y queria saber que piensan..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yttoNNrax1Q

----------


## asiebit

A mi el video me ha gustado está bastante bien y la iluminación y el sonido acompaña muy bien, pero me parece a mi que por el vídeo, tu magia es más de salón o de cerca que de grandes montajes, pero bueno...no deja de estar bien, como te he dicho el vídeo me gusta, un saludo

----------


## elmoronta

Más que intro, presentación hacia tu persona ¿no? A mi me ha gustado en general. Quizás algún detalle cuidaría en la parte de cartas, por lo demás enhorabuena!!

----------


## hobby

muchas graciaas.. a darle a para delante..

----------


## jackosky

Amigo , se ve la moneda en el anillo, (en la que atraviesa el cristal) si es editado y grabado cuida los detalles.... :(

----------

